

Dogecoin and Reddit forum sponsor a car on NASCAR circuit - rmason
http://www.reddit.com/r/dogecoin/comments/21cd6k/doge_4_nascar_press_release_please_share_with/

======
coffeecodecouch
They sure know how to increase their value.

